# brushless rc 18t lipo ???



## rcateball (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a rc 18t on the way with a hacker brusless motor 
looking into lipo but they seem quite complicated and kinda dangerous
but if i do get lpio battery any suggestion where & what to get.
how much should i expect to pay for a battery and charger....
looking for good info please.


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I know a good bit about lipo but I don't know much about 1/18s. Check this website www.hobby-lobby.com/polyquest.htm . The 1200, 1500 or 1800 will probably work well IF they fit in an 18, not sure so check the dimensions. These are great batts though.


----------



## rcateball (Jan 20, 2005)

*???????????*

thans scoob still pretty lost
anybody running lipos on a 18 let me know what ya got
:freak:


----------



## Scoob (Dec 8, 2005)

www.one18th.com/forums 

You might get some good info on that site.


----------



## novellahub (Nov 24, 2004)

Here you go:

http://www.b-p-p.com/products.php?cat=35

Scroll down to the Hyperion packs. They are a direct fit in the RC18T/B/MT


----------



## young gun (Apr 19, 2006)

Ive seen a 18t that would smoke my truck


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

there is a lipo for the mini lst/ mini-t.b ut it wont fit in the rc18t.


----------



## JakeE (Apr 12, 2006)

Any of the Hyperion Lite-Storm packs listed on the page Novellahub linked to (Link) should fit the RC18B/T/MT. Bishop Power Products also sells a couple of decent / inexpensive LiPo compatible chargers: Hyperion EOS 5i for $84 or the Apache S2500 for $42. I've ordered from BPP twice before and had good experiences both times.


----------



## rcateball (Jan 20, 2005)

well i got the pro peak charger 29.99 and an electrifly 3s, but it didn't fit. sent it back, going to order the hyperion when i get my refund, thanks novellahub!
What size/mah?


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

look on ebay... you need a charger tho. Plane chargers do fine.


----------



## novellahub (Nov 24, 2004)

rcateball said:


> What size/mah?


2c for racing and 3C ones for bashing/insane runs. Pick any sized mah for what you can afford.


----------



## rcateball (Jan 20, 2005)

I got an Irate 2cell 10C pack. fits perfectly(cheapbatterypacks.com)
and he'll send it with whatever plug you want for ESC
eventually will need to get a balancer I guess
now i just need to get a power supply and she's rippin.
posted ad in the wanteds.


----------

